# Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

I just changed the front brake pads on our 03 Mitsubishi Galant with a set of EBC Green Stuff pads. I took it out on an easy road test and found that they really stink. In terms of braking performance, they seem fine to me, just I really smell the pads when i roll down the window. Is this normal for a new set of pads or is there another problem I should look into? Thanks for the help!


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (salsanacho)*

Smoke and smell is normal for a new set of pads. What you are experiencing is the resins and binders burning out of the friction material. Go to stoptech.com and check out their break-in procedure. I'm in the brake business, and I do quite a few brake jobs. The way I do it is to go out and two foot it (one on the gas and one on the brake) until the pads are smoking pretty good, then release the brake and drive the car to let everything cool down. This gets the pads ready for hard use. Just remember, don't come to a complete stop with your foot on the brake pedal any time the brakes are this hot. It will transfer excessive friction material to the rotor in one spot and you will have a pedal pulsation shortly thereafter. 
Sidenote: EBC pads suck.


----------



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (machschnelGTI)*

Gotcha, thanks for the advice, I was worried that I might have installed them wrong and was grinding them aways or something. I did a couple of nice smooth high speed stops to help set the pads, it was only after I got home that I rolled down the window and smelled that nasty odor. Thanks for the help, i might try your two footer method next time we take the car out.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (salsanacho)*

the smell can linger for up to about a week w/ new pads, the guys advice was spot on. def check out the bedding procedures at stoptech that he already mentioned.
also new pads will also tend to drag a bit when new and that will go away in a few hundred miles.


----------



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (Banditt007)*

Gotcha, thanks for the advice, this definitely puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Sidenote: EBC pads suck.

Which would you suggest?!


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (Gigante)*

Axxis, I use them on my racecar with no problems.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (machschnelGTI)*

Fine, but are they race-only stuff?!
BTW, do you think it's possible to find any AXXIS like this...?!


----------



## SmartAssRacingTeam (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_ 
Sidenote: EBC pads suck.

I was searching for more info about these pads... why are they inferior?


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Sidenote: EBC pads suck.

Why? I always heard they were good pads and was actually going to buy some Greens next weekend for my Jetta (street driving only, no track).


----------



## djbrand1 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (salsanacho)*

I put on a set of ebc green stuffs before taking it the track. After one track day I pretty much ate up almost half of the rear pads, fronts seemed to hold up pretty well. Great on the street, but at the track they tend to feel a bit numb after some hot laps.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (djbrand1)*

I think the green pads are best suited to older, lighter cars such as MkII's. Search for posts by Racer_X. I think he has some good comments about them.
Here is a good list of pads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1740420


----------



## SmartAssRacingTeam (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Smelly EBC Green Stuff brake pads (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Here is a good list of pads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1740420

I read through that after I found this thread. Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

